# Solved: help please



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

my kid updated my ipad 2 from ios 4.3.5 to ios 6 and everything was deleted
is there a way to downgrade it again
legal illegal i don't care just tell me please
i heard about using redsn0w but i don't have shsh for ios 5.1.1 or 4.3.5
if anyone has anything please assist.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

heyya christadwani, I've removed your email from the thread, as that is an excellent way to get on spam lists.

thanks, 

v


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

thank you but it's just that i need an answer as fast as possible


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

and while I'm not the best apple person out there, I am pretty sure that once you go forward, you cannot go back. Did you back up your data? I had a similar issue with my son's ipad a few months ago, but transferred the data off prior to upgrading, worked fine.


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

well no i didn't back it up 
it was a mistake 
and apple will not help me 
so all i can do is ask you guys


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Going back won't restore anything that is gone. You most likely have lost it forever. Going back will actually further cover up anything that might remain (which may be next to nothing, anyway).

And, we won't help with, nor condone, anything "illegal" on this site.

The best you can do is scan with a file recovery program to see if anything remains that was not overwritten. And it also depends on how he prepared the disk prior to the change. It could have been fully wiped of files.


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

it's not about restoring lost data 
i can recover my purchases
but i can't stand ios 6 and i really like ios 5 and lower so if there is a way please let me know
and i didn't say that i want illegal
i'm just desperate


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Perhaps you can purchase a copy.


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

purchase a copy of what?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

iOS 4.3.5


----------



## Barpanda (Jan 3, 2013)

Unfortunately, you can not revert back to a previous iOS version


----------

